# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si ti kthej (gjeje)fotot e humbura (fshira)

## laburist

Te nderuar,
Bera nje folder me emer i kopjova fotot nga aparati ne kompjuter,per ca koh i shikova dhe pas disa castesh e fika kompjuterin. Kurse pas disa oresh me duheshin ato foto e  smundem ta gjej folderin e njejt.Me ndihmoni ju lutem si ta gjej ose ti rikthej ato foto  sepse jan shum shum me rendesi.

Faleminderit

----------


## toni54

po ne pc ne qoft se e ke memorien e ndame aty ....eshte desht me i hudhe ne anen qe ruhen kurse ju ne deteskop i keni lene e normal qe fshihen si te fiket pc per keto ska ma kthim.....provoje edhe njehere vendosi fotot e ruaji diku poqese e ki te ndame memorien e pc....ne qoft se nuk e ke hudhi diku a ne fb a ne hotmail....

----------


## white_snake

> Te nderuar,
> Bera nje folder me emer i kopjova fotot nga aparati ne kompjuter,per ca koh i shikova dhe pas disa castesh e fika kompjuterin. Kurse pas disa oresh me duheshin ato foto e  smundem ta gjej folderin e njejt.Me ndihmoni ju lutem si ta gjej ose ti rikthej ato foto  sepse jan shum shum me rendesi.
> 
> Faleminderit


Dosjen (floder) ku e krijove? Ne cilen 'directory'?

Si e quajte dosje, me c'emer e etiketove?

Nqs mban mend emrin e dosjes atehere (nese perdor windows) hap windows explorer, edhe bej nje kerkim (search) per emrin e dojes. 

Kur i kopjove fotot ne kompjuter nuk e mbajte nje kopje ne karten e memorjes se saparatit apo i fshiva nga memorja e aparatit?

----------


## laburist

> po ne pc ne qoft se e ke memorien e ndame aty ....eshte desht me i hudhe ne anen qe ruhen kurse ju ne deteskop i keni lene e normal qe fshihen si te fiket pc per keto ska ma kthim.....provoje edhe njehere vendosi fotot e ruaji diku poqese e ki te ndame memorien e pc....ne qoft se nuk e ke hudhi diku a ne fb a ne hotmail....


 I nderuar,
Memorien se kam te ndame,e dyta  seshte hera e pare qe bej folder me foto dmth kam dhe foto tjera e sjan fshi, sdi pse e gjeti te ky me i rendesishmi.

----------


## laburist

> Dosjen (floder) ku e krijove? Ne cilen 'directory'?
> 
> Si e quajte dosje, me c'emer e etiketove?
> 
> Nqs mban mend emrin e dosjes atehere (nese perdor windows) hap windows explorer, edhe bej nje kerkim (search) per emrin e dojes. 
> 
> Kur i kopjove fotot ne kompjuter nuk e mbajte nje kopje ne karten e memorjes se saparatit apo i fshiva nga memorja e aparatit?


E kuptoj e bera dhe search,nuk me nxjer asgje, thjesht kisha nevoj qe aparati te jet i zbrazur e pasi i kopjova fotot i fshiva nga aparati.

----------


## white_snake

> E kuptoj e bera dhe search,nuk me nxjer asgje, thjesht kisha nevoj qe aparati te jet i zbrazur e pasi i kopjova fotot i fshiva nga aparati.


Ne kete rast, a je i sigurt qe i ke kopjuar fotot ne dosjen e krijuar? Mbase ke bere vrojtimin e fotove ndermjet windows teksa ato kan qene ende ne karten e memorjes se aparatit!

Je i sigurt qe nuk i ke fshire gabimisht fotot? Ke kontrollouar ne 'recycle bin'?

----------


## laburist

Po,pasi i bera paste ne folder  pastaj i fshiva nga aparati, thjesht edhe po te mos ishin fotot do ishte folderi bosh, me nje fjal ska as folder me ate emer e as foto. edhe ne recycle bin ska asgje te fshime ...sdi .

----------


## white_snake

> Po,pasi i bera paste ne folder  pastaj i fshiva nga aparati, thjesht edhe po te mos ishin fotot do ishte folderi bosh, me nje fjal ska as folder me ate emer e as foto. edhe ne recycle bin ska asgje te fshime ...sdi .


Atehere ne kete rast do te keshilloja te kontrolloje serish karten e memorjes se aparatit, ben vaki qe gabimisht ke bere fshirjen e dosjes ne PC e jo te fotove ne apart. Ne rast se 'elementi' qe fshihet eshte me i madh se capaciteti i recycle bin, atehere windows (pasi ka marre konfirmimin e perdoruesit) e fshin 'elementin' perfundimisht pa e ruajtur ne recycle bin.

Nese do te shtosh mundesite per te rikoperuar keto foto, keshilla ime e fundit do te ishte te mos e perdoresh me PC ku keto foto ishin hedhur. Windows shkruan vazhdimisht ne hard disc, duke bere kete mund te mbishkruaj mbi fotot e tua (kudo qofshin ne sistem) duke te reduktuar mundesit per rikuperimin e tyre!

Uroj qe ndonje ketu ne forum te jete ne gjendje te ndihmoj per 'file recovery' nese jo, i vetmi opsion qe ke eshte ta cosh diskon tek ndonje specaialist, zakonisht keto sherbime jane disi kostoze.

Te uroj fat!

----------


## laburist

Faleminderit snake dhe une shpresoj te opsioni i fundit.

----------


## benseven11

> Te nderuar,
> Bera nje folder me emer i kopjova fotot nga aparati ne kompjuter,per ca koh i shikova dhe pas disa castesh e fika kompjuterin. Kurse pas disa oresh me duheshin ato foto e  smundem ta gjej folderin e njejt.Me ndihmoni ju lutem si ta gjej ose ti rikthej ato foto  sepse jan shum shum me rendesi.
> 
> Faleminderit


Shkarkohet  ky program
http://www.voidtools.com/Everything-1.2.1.371.exe
Klik ne link dhe i ben save.
Pasi shkarkimi mbaron vazhdon me klik run dhe instalohet programi.
Pastaj klik ne start ne kompjuter,shkruan ne kutine bosh mbi start
 fjalen search dhe shtyp enter ne tastjere.Do hapet programi.
Te dritarja e programit shkruan *.jpg
Programi do listoje komplet skedaret jpg ne kompjuter.
Aty shiko nen kolonen Path per te gjetur folderin qe ke pas krijuar.

----------

